# Real Snapper series 0-6 first and final year of production, start 197? end 02 or 03?



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Hello, as my signature says, I am the proud owner of a Large Frame, 2002 Snapper 8246 the best snowblower I have ever used out of dozens of machine's I have tried, Jacobsen is a close second (Snappers were based off Jacobsen as Snapper made equipment for their company for a time, and if you compare the frame of a 70's Jake and the Snapper, the gearbox and bucket are practically Identical) This was a great design that worked great and was hard to fail.
*What I am trying to find out, for me and many other Snapper owners wondering, is what year was the final year of production of the genuine Snapper snowblower's? Which was their series 6 at the time, the series 0-6 ran for 30+ years from the mid to late 70's to either 2002 or 2003. (While were at it, does anyone know what year the first Large Frame Snapper was built, I am pretty sure it was in the 70's, but what year)?
My 2002 Snapper 8246 was built in 2002, that was the same year that simplicity acquired Snapper company. I know for a fact Snapper built the machines in 2002. 
2002 was also the last year Tecumseh used an adjustable carburetor on their engine's.
Briggs and Stratton bought out Simplicity in 2004 and I have now verified 100% that the redesigned far inferior Briggs Snapper snowblowers were built and sold in 2004.
The question is was the last real Snappers built in 2002 or 2003? Was mine from the final year of production? My operators manual was last revised in 2001.
Would anyone who owns a Snapper snowblower that purchased it in 2003, look at the engine model tag and see what the DOM is, also does your 2003 bought snapper have a fixed carb or adjustable, on the manual when was it revised? 
Or is anyone here that worked for Snapper company from 2002-2004 during the acquisitions please come forward and let us know if they continued to build the series 6 in 2003 under simplicity's management.
*My personal guess at this point, knowing that Simplicity bought out Snapper late in 2002 and than Briggs bought out Simplicity in 2004 and knowing the adjustable carb was last used in 2002 tells me, my best guess would be the final year of production of the series 6 was in 2002. 2003 was used selling off all the remaining Snapper units that were built previously and 2003-2004 was used by Briggs and Stratton to redesign Snapper snowblower's, which as Snapper owners know are far inferior to the 30+ year run of the series 0-6 which utilized the same frame the entire time, with small changes over time to other parts of the machine, example chute style, tire tread, shifter handle, colors and options offered later, like single hand and deflector control cable. 
Hopefully someone out there has the information to put this question to rest, what year, was the last year genuine series 6 Snapper snowblowers were built, 2002 or 2003 (and while were at it when was the first year of production? 
-If someone has extended knowledge on these Snappers and would like to share it with me and work on making a history page or history section for these machine's so that people can learn about Snappers the way other machine's have been researched like Ariens, Snowbirds and other machine's that would be cool to work on, genuine Snappers deserve a page as well, they were excellent top notch machine's as well and Snapper company is just a name now, like many other great companies.
-Also feel free to share your experiences and opinions of your Snappers series 6 and back, if you feel like sharing, us Snapper owners know how hard these machines work and the quality that was put into them.
The most important thing is the knowledge of last year of production of these great machine's and also the first year, if anyone know's that and can share.
Thank you

2002 Snapper 8246


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*How come you have the Arein's logo then????????????????????*


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I picked up this Snapper last week and I believe it's tagged 2006. It's a nice machine but not built the way Snappers used to be. It has a 9.5hp Briggs and a 24" clearing path. Built with very thin metal, I have not used it in the snow yet but I am very interested in how it dose. I still love my older blowers but I could not pass on $50 for this snapper.


----------

